# Convert transfer Opcode StudioVision Pro files



## me laursen (Jan 31, 2021)

HOW do I convert/transfer Opcode StudioVision Pro files off a Mac 8100/100 that still runs, and eventually get them onto a new iMac? Some of the files contain audio.


----------



## TGV (Feb 1, 2021)

It's a bit late for that: so much hardware has come and gone that connectivity options are probably limited to a USB device that emulates old hardware. There are units that fit in a floppy drive that can write on USB sticks. Then you'd export MIDI to the emulated floppy disk.

If you can get a browser up and running and connected to the internet, you could try uploading to a directory on a server via an ftp program.


----------



## Maarten (Feb 1, 2021)

me laursen said:


> HOW do I convert/transfer Opcode StudioVision Pro files off a Mac 8100/100 that still runs, and eventually get them onto a new iMac? Some of the files contain audio.


I had once Opcode EZ Vision, the little brother of StudioVision Pro, on a MacClassic II. I am not sure but I thought that you could export the tracks as standard-midi-files from it. So is that a possible solution, if it still runs? For the audio, maybe bounce it.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 1, 2021)

me laursen said:


> HOW do I convert/transfer Opcode StudioVision Pro files off a Mac 8100/100 that still runs, and eventually get them onto a new iMac? Some of the files contain audio.


Find the folder that contains the audio files. Open up StudioVision and export the midi tracks. You can create a new folder for your project with the audio files and the midi tracks. Copy that new folder to your new Mac. Open up your DAW of choice and import the midi files. Then manually import the audio files to their correct location.

Before you close the StudioVision files though you may want to quickly jot down the tempo of your project, and the bars and beats where the audio files go if they are scattered. I can't remember fully but I think that Vision use to just automatically start the file on the first bar of the sequence by default. Not like in Cubase were it puts it were you start recording the audio. But, not sure as it's been 20 years now.

Can't remember if OMF was around back then but if it is you can try that, but it's always hit or miss with OMF in my experience.


----------



## artomatic (Feb 1, 2021)

I have a ton of StudioVision Pro files without audio so it's easier to export>midi files.
My vintage iMac G3 still runs with StudioVision Pro still installed.
I've redone a few of my old songs, substituting all the instruments to current VIs.


----------

